
Was MITMing my iPhone and found this - wyager
http://store-010.blobstore.apple.com
======
wyager
Thought people might get a kick out of this... I was playing with mitmproxy
and checking out the different URLs my iphone was hitting. This is the only
URL I saw that had anything interesting.

I'm not really sure what to title this, since there's no <title> on the page.
Please feel free to rename it.

